# Help with 90 gallon lights



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Finnex Ray 2 and Finnex Planted+ 24/7. It gives you a good spread with dual fixtures, plenty of par with the Ray2 and beautiful color with the 24/7 mode. You will need CO2 for this setup but it works well and gives you medium light (enough to grow anything) on your tank. It can be dialed back to suit 'low tech' in the mean time. You will just have a small photo period with the Ray2, but can still utilize the 24/7 mode.


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info...
is it better than the current usa led plus?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bigtroublenj said:


> Thanks for the info...
> is it better than the current usa led plus?


90's are fairly deep..
Budget, goals and base requirements (on/off or "fancy"), how important is "good light" front/back top to bottom and what "color" do you like.. 
is needed..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...k-led-pent-30-hi-lumen-timer-ready-6500k.html


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

Im new to this, so for now im sticking to the easy stuff... but I wanna be able to grow high light plants in the future so if I have to buy something better so be it!
but I really dont know what to get... this guy told me about the current usa led +
???


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

bigtroublenj said:


> Im new to this, so for now im sticking to the easy stuff... but I wanna be able to grow high light plants in the future so if I have to buy something better so be it!
> but I really dont know what to get... this guy told me about the current usa led +
> ???



Honestly go with what freeman said...check out Amazon I heard they are doing huge specials on the finnex lights this last week so you can save some good cash on that.. I have a finnex stingray on my 30g it's great but it's on the lower side but finnex has great lights


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bigtroublenj said:


> Im new to this, so for now im sticking to the easy stuff... but I wanna be able to grow high light plants in the future so if I have to buy something better so be it!
> but I really dont know what to get... this guy told me about the current usa led +
> ???


Nothing lower than the current plus pro would be recommended as a start. One 'normal" planted is not enough for much on that tank..

Something you can grow into.. )
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-48/

needs a tweak to the spectrum though..
free's pick of 2 48" fixtures is pretty good..
The RayII is fairly high PAR due to it being one of the few "strip type" lights w/ 90 degree optics.
The 24/7 adds a nice fade in fade out and a bit more PAR and, best of all, more color. The Ray II at 7000k is a bit flat in the reds..


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

I also forgot to mention that I have a fluval led that came with the tank, should I stiil get the 2 finnex and not use the fluval?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Which Fluval?
http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/media/bluemill/products-manuals/922-aq-flledselectionposter5.pdf


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

it doesnt say but from the looks of it Im guessing its the marine one, now that im thinking, this aquarium that I bought might have been a salf water tank, will I have probles using a freshwater?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bigtroublenj said:


> it doesn't say but from the looks of it I'm guessing its the marine one, now that I'm thinking, this aquarium that I bought might have been a salt water tank, will I have problems using a freshwater?


no, not really but the color may not be to your liking.
good thing is a cheap supplemental light can boost your color and PAR .



> Fluval Sea LED with six different types of SMD LED diodes, including four shades of blue and UV, a little bit of red and a broad spectrum white LED.


Read more: http://reefbuilders.com/2012/05/22/fluval-led-striplights/#ixzz3uhVJcAYZ



> Features 6 unique LEDs, including 400, 420, 440, 460 nm LEDs for outstanding blue spectrum coverage
> High CRI for accurate color rendition and perfectly balanced lighting
> 25,000 K Color Temperature
> 120 degree light dispersion for full area coverage and uniform lighting.


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

So bro im kind of slow... so the light I have is it salt or fresh water?
and you also said I could use that light and just add another one?
if yes which light do you recommend?
thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bigtroublenj said:


> So bro im kind of slow... so the light I have is it salt or fresh water?
> and you also said I could use that light and just add another one?
> if yes which light do you recommend?
> thanks


best description would be it is saltwater "biased"..
To plants photons are photons, mostly regardless of their "color"..

Until you add CO2 I see really no need to add anything else unless you don't like the way it looks..

Looks like about 60PAr @ 18 inches..


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys, so I decided to go with the finnex ray 2, any idea where is the cheapest place to buy?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Amazon. I use 2 Finnex Ray 2's for my 90 plus a Satellite Plus light for color!


----------



## bigtroublenj (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow your tank must look sick!!


----------



## soapysmith (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but:

I'm in the exact same situation as the OP - looking at LED for a 90 gallon, planning to run CO2 and new to the hobby. I was thinking of taking Freeman's advice in post 2 by running a Ray 2 and a Planted+ 24/7. But given the small photo period with the Ray 2 in that setup, would it be advisable (because it's more cost effective) to go with a Planted+ 24/7 for the main light and just add a 2 T8 shop light for a photo "burst?"


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Depends on long term goals and how much you want to spend.
Personally most cheap t8's from the big box stored have a horrible failure rate..
Maybe just bad luck on my part though. would (and did for temp. lighting) look into the current
batch of 48" LED shop lights.. 
Can't vouch for longevity but to be honest, they are simple beasts.. 
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1...BaseShopping&gclid=CO2JpMrpkc4CFcokgQodP4YJ8A

4000k a bit "warm" for some but you have the 24/7 to cool it down in color temp..

for a bit more ($65 w/ shipping vs $35 w/out shipping) and cooler light
112036601688
eek bay
Will increase your output to 5200 lumens and 6500k..


----------

